# turbos .... boring



## 02GF74 (25 Jan 2008)

what do yo do to prevent the mind boring numbness? I can't stand it......

not sure I would be able to hear a walkman above the din of the flywheel and fan so what do you suggest?


----------



## palinurus (25 Jan 2008)

I tried reading once but I couldn't concentrate on reading and cycling at the same time. And the book got soaked in sweat. And I kept dropping it.

Set your turbo up in a lively part of town on a friday night an' watch the world go by? Set it up on the back of a truck and get someone to drive you around? Find drugs that give you short-term memory loss so it's always a novelty? Attach a chess computer to the bars?

Alternatively you could watch TV. Or DVDs (subtitles handy here)

Loaded? VR trainer?

Most people listen to music I hear.


----------



## Blue (25 Jan 2008)

02GF74 said:


> what do yo do to prevent the mind boring numbness? I can't stand it......



Yep, they are woeful - that's why most people only use them when they absolutely have to. I can't take more than about 40mins of the torture

I use mine in my garage - with the music playing LOUD.


----------



## stevenb (26 Jan 2008)

Not got my turbo yet....but I will be using it to unwind after work and train.
Deffo want one though and hopefully on Monday I'll be placing my order for one.
I will try a combo of DVD or music........but I think I could get distracted by a film and start to slow down......I suppose music is easier to get you motivated.


----------



## col (26 Jan 2008)

I dont have a turbo,but i have a treadmill,and i find the tv and dvd's help pass the time.


----------



## Crackle (26 Jan 2008)

Although it's not as good as the real thing, I have found it invaluable in keeping me going when I otherwise might have stopped.

You need to get into a turbo mindset and break it down into say 5 minute groupings. So for 5 mins you warm up, then gear change and do another 5. Then the next 5 at a faster cadence or HR, then steady, then 5 fast etc... If you do this the time passes quicker. Music and DVD/channel 4/BBC downloads are what I use but they are more background and once I get to the end I've got my head down and my teeth gritted in an effort to keep the same cadence/speed, that's my method anyway but I still can't manage more than an hour.


----------



## stevenb (26 Jan 2008)

Crackle said:


> Although it's not as good as the real thing, I have found it invaluable in keeping me going when I otherwise might have stopped.
> 
> You need to get into a turbo mindset and break it down into say 5 minute groupings. So for 5 mins you warm up, then gear change and do another 5. Then the next 5 at a faster cadence or HR, then steady, then 5 fast etc... If you do this the time passes quicker. Music and DVD/channel 4/BBC downloads are what I use but they are more background and once I get to the end I've got my head down and my teeth gritted in an effort to keep the same cadence/speed, that's my method anyway but I still can't manage more than an hour.



Sounds like a good method to me.
Time intervals are great for training your sprint speed and hill climbing.
I think I'll be the same....just knuckle down and not think of it as boring and being in the right mindframe will help you train more efficiently.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2008)

Mine is in the garage - rarely use it as I commute. If on the Turbo, I'll listen to my mp3 - get some headphones with rubbery ear plugs - great for exercise as they don't fall out.


----------



## Joe24 (26 Jan 2008)

I was in Decathlon, and they had one set up. Some kids had been on it, and when they were standing close i decided to show them how it was done. So i got on, but after about 3mins i was completely bored. 
You could always attach a keyboard onto your handlebars some how, have a big PC screen infront of you and surf the internet as you go along. 
They should make some videos where there is a camera on the front of a bike, so as you ride, and look at the TV you could try and feel like your riding it. 
Ofcourse that probably wouldnt work, but it might be good to try.


----------



## palinurus (26 Jan 2008)

The thing that keeps me going is I open the bathroom window (I set mine up between the bath and the crapper) so I can see the rain. Then I can think, "ok, it's dull. It hurts. And it's dull. But I don't hafta clean the bike after". If it isn't raining this method isn't quite so effective.

Something like Crackles' approach works for me. I have to decide in advance what I'm going to do, and when, start the timer and stick to the program.


----------



## campagman (27 Jan 2008)

I use a program of intervals that I have written down in front of me. Each interval is no more than 3 mins but the complete session can last up to 1 hr. This keeps my mind interested and prevents boredom. I also have the radio on for background noise but don't really listen to it. I could never just sit and pedal for an hour.


----------



## 02GF74 (28 Jan 2008)

so basically everyone is in the same boat, whcih is nice to know.


1 hour!!?!  just over 15 mins is all I can manage. thing with headphones is that once the sweat starts to pour out, they tend to pop of of my ears.

at the moment doing intervals to see how hogh I can push my heart rate  although that novelty is going to wear off or I'll end up in hospital.......

defo need to make some training plan.


----------



## Bonno (29 Jan 2008)

BJB said:


> I always quite fancied that Tacx interactive thing where you can 'race' on virtual courses. Has anyone here got it/ tried it?



Yes, got the i-magic with fortius upgrade and race a few times a week against other riders downloaded rides. The site for racing is http://www.virtualcycling.org/Application directory/VCF2007/
It's really addictive and i did a race last week of 56 miles which took me 2hr 12 minutes !!!! 
You can even ride real life videos of famous races, Tour of Lombardy for eg.
Highly recommend it, i hardly go out on the road now !!!


----------



## Absinthe Minded (1 Feb 2008)

02GF74 said:


> what do yo do to prevent the mind boring numbness? I can't stand it......
> 
> not sure I would be able to hear a walkman above the din of the flywheel and fan so what do you suggest?


I watch porno - it's great.


----------



## stevenb (2 Feb 2008)

Had my first session on my new Turbo since I got mine on Tuesday. Did just over 50 mins.....no probs.....just paced myself (albeit a fast constant) with moderate to fast sprints. Had the music going.....sweated buckets....but feel better for it than a normal bike ride...in terms of fitness workout. 
I just focused my mind......I even thought that there was no way I could do 30 mins...let alone what I did.....but getting into a good rhythm worked for me.


----------



## Blue (2 Feb 2008)

Absinthe Minded said:


> I watch porno - it's great.



That's one way to keep the blood circulating to your nethers, no matter how unsuitable the saddle


----------



## SilverSurfer (2 Feb 2008)

Don't use them now, but when I did I found that getting serious with a HRM was the only way to do it.

Then I had structured sessions with e.g. (level 2 training) 5 mins warm up then 2 mins on each sprocket up and 2 down then cool down. keep HRM in entire level 2 range and spinning as near to 90 RPM as poss. With my cassette this lasted about half an hour - and it didn't drag as there were so many manageable sections to concentrate on.

Just sitting there and sweating for half an hour aimlessly must be hell!


----------



## shooter560 (3 Feb 2008)

I've also got the I-Magic tacx with Fortus upgrade and love it, no problems with 3+ hour rides, its also great for training on set items, intervals, sprints, hills etc.

I still have music blasting out in the ears but use a noise cancelling set of ear phones bought when I used to fly a lot, perfect for losing the sound of the turbo while listening to music or whatever takes your fancy, but can still her the wife if she shouts at me or the phone when it rings.


----------



## stevenb (3 Feb 2008)

I think those machines are excellent...the technology is great...racing online sounds ace....shame I haven't the money really....but I'm happy enough with my turbo.
Without doubt IMO the DVD's make it much more exciting indeed.
My 50 mins this morning went quicker than yesterdays it seems.....I just did a blast....with continuing high cadence pedalling at 2 different resistance settings....and a couple of gear changes.
I focused and it made the time go quicker.


----------



## Dave5N (8 Feb 2008)

I count pedal strokes. 100 is a minute. Up and down the block.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (22 Feb 2008)

Blue said:


> That's one way to keep the blood circulating to your nethers, no matter how unsuitable the saddle


Quite right - you can't beat a bit of porno when you're training.

Crackle will be along in a minute to tell me how disgusting I am.


----------



## mr Mag00 (23 Feb 2008)

> Quite right - you can't beat a bit of porno when you're training.
> 
> Crackle will be along in a minute to tell me how disgusting I am.



i cant think how uncomfortable that would be!!!

i usually can settle into turbo sessions, concentrate on the cycling, but i have managed a 2 hour session before. I do need music though, although on the longer sessions i have used the today program and pm on radio4 as i find the talking is less distracting than radio1 where the records are too interspersed with chat


----------



## andy05 (12 Mar 2008)

dont use it for long rides. i have one and h8 it !!!! 
but when i do decide to use it ( hardly ever) i work on using only one leg for developing leg rotation and gettin the best out of a rotation xx


----------



## Absinthe Minded (17 Mar 2008)

mr Mag00 said:


> i cant think how uncomfortable that would be!!!
> 
> i usually can settle into turbo sessions, concentrate on the cycling, but i have managed a 2 hour session before. I do need music though, although on the longer sessions i have used the today program and pm on radio4 as i find the talking is less distracting than radio1 where the records are too interspersed with chat


Yes, R4 is always good - but it's not as good as a bit of what you fancy...


----------

